
Space Startup Could Lace the Atmosphere with Toxic Mercury - ycombonator
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-19/this-space-startup-could-lace-the-atmosphere-with-toxic-mercury
======
lm28469
Looks like we'll never learn.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Midgley_Jr](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Midgley_Jr).

